# Flash help



## TheJock (Mar 5, 2014)

I done a shoot at my local Go-Kart track two night’s back and found the failings of me and my Sigma flash unit, it (me?) blew some photos out and failed to fire on others, probably due to recycle time (7 sec’s), so I went to my local dealers to price what they had and I would like to pick everyone’s brains about a potential purchase.
I looked at three units, the Canon 430, the Nissin 866 and the Yongnuo 568 which are all similarly priced (in decreasing order), it’s probably worthwhile mentioning that I did not make any adjustments to the camera settings, I simply attached my Sigma flash unit and set it to E-TTL and hoped for the best, but which would you consider the best option from the list? I ultimately need fast recycling with consistent results; and yes, there’s a tonne of user error in my favour with how I used the Sigma, which brings me to my last item, a unit that’s user friendly. 
I don’t mind buying something that’s _way _ more capable than my experience as I can “grow into it”. My heart’s telling me the Canon, the stats are telling me the Nissin, but this forum is awash with threads on Yongnuo’s products, of which I don’t fully understand as I have very limited experience with using a flash unit. Please help!
And as always, thanks in advance for your help and support. 
Stewart.


----------



## ninjapeps (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't have any experience with Nissin but the YN568 is about on par with Canon's 580ex2, though I believe its recycle time is slightly slower. If you decide to go with Canon, it might be best to go for the 600ex for future proofing.


----------



## TheJock (Mar 5, 2014)

ninjapeps said:


> If you decide to go with Canon, it might be best to go for the 600ex for future proofing.


I would like too, but that's not an option at the moment as I just bought a 70D three days back, and have a 24-105L to pay for in the next week. The more I read (B&H reviews) the more I think I'll probably end out with the Nissin!!


----------

